# pathfinder 17t stringers



## otravezz (Jun 27, 2012)

Well gues its time too look into fixing my stringers. looking for info from someone thats done this. how it was done. where it was done. etc etc. 

all info would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe most of the time repairs are made by cutting the floor out a few inches inside of the non-skid. Then floor can be glassed back in and non-skid redone.

I bought mine as a project that someone had started to remove the cap. After I removed the cap I found out the stringers were still in tacked, it was the 2" of bonding putty between the floor and stringers that failed. (bad workmanship)

I added 1-1/2" to the top off stringers and re glassed over everything. It came out very nice, but a hell of a lot of work!








[/img]







[/img]


----------



## otravezz (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks alot. thats one thing i was wondering. should i cut the floor out or remove the cap. was hoping to just cut the floor out.

thaks for the info


----------



## Kingfish1234 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Kingfish1234 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

How do you know its time to repair the stringers?


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I have ridden in Redfish's boat before and after the repair. His console shook very bad when running in chop. Was not making any real noises just didn't feel right. Solid as a rock now. The guy that repaired his did a top notch repair IMHO.


----------



## Kingfish1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

In my last picture post with the floor cut around the center console. Gene Blake from Americraft Enterpries did a very nice job for me. He cut out the floor and fixed the original stringer then boxed over the stringer to reinforce the floor and sealed the floor back like it was never apart. The boat runs solid as a rock. I have no worries about taking this Pathfinder flat bottom boat offshore. 
Americraft Enterprises, Inc.
2800 South Nove Road, Unit H-3,
South Daytona, Fl 32119
U.S.C.G. Licensed      Ph# 386-756-1100
Cell 386-679-2791I would definitely use him again.


----------



## otravezz (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks for all the good help and pics. i live in edgewater so ill give the guy in south daytona a call. looks like he did a good job. Was thinking about doing it myself but may just have someone else do it now. Thhanks again for all the help.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

finnor, who ever does the repairs, make sure to get photos like redfish did. Then if you sell it all the repairs will be documented. Good luck!

I also live in Edgewater. If you ever have any questions about how the 17T is constructed or need any suggestions on how to improve it, let me know, I've had mine all apart.

BTW, I've also heard good things about Gene Blake.


----------



## otravezz (Jun 27, 2012)

thats a good idea about the photos, ill do that for sure. still not sure if I wanna tackle this or just have someone else do it. Leaning towards letting someone else do it.


----------

